
Obama to Meet With Mark Zuckerberg Thursday - pitdesi
http://blogs.abcnews.com/politicalpunch/2011/02/-obama-to-meet-with-mark-zuckerberg-thursday-.html
======
Bossman
Headline makes it seem like they were meeting one on one. Not the case, but
still interesting. Not sure what this really accomplishes besides PR for
Obama, though. Will they actually get anything done?

~~~
TheCowboy
Obama will successfully use his charismatic speaking abilities to persuade
Zuckerberg to finally accept his friend request.

